# سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 19 ) ‏



## MIKEL MIK (19 سبتمبر 2010)

*



هتختار ايه تقوله لنصك التاني
وكل واحد يختار حاجه واحده
بلاش طمع



 سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 18 ) ‏

 سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 17 ) ‏

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 16 ) ‏

 سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 15 ) ‏

 سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 14 ) ‏

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 13 ) ‏

 سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 12 ) ‏

 سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 11 ) ‏

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 10 ) ‏

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 9 ) ‏

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 8 ) 

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 7 ) ‏

 سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 6 ) ‏

 سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 5 ) ‏

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 4 ) ‏

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 3 )

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 2 )

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 1 )*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 سبتمبر 2010)

*عمو عمو انا هختار اتنين*
*i love u \ miss u*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 سبتمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *عمو عمو انا هختار اتنين*
> *i love u \ miss u*​




*قلت حاجه واحده بس يابت
بلاش طمع في كل حاجه
شكرا ياقمر ع مرورك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *قلت حاجه واحده بس يابت
> بلاش طمع في كل حاجه
> شكرا ياقمر ع مرورك*​


*براحتي اصلا*:gy0000:
*وهاخد الاتنين*:gy0000:
*وبلاش بدل ما اخدهم كلهم:nunu0000::nunu0000:*​


----------



## ارووجة (19 سبتمبر 2010)

هوا مافيش نص تاني بس هختارc 
شكرا عالسؤال


----------



## ponponayah (19 سبتمبر 2010)

*I Love You
ميرسى يا كوكو​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 سبتمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *براحتي اصلا*:gy0000:
> *وهاخد الاتنين*:gy0000:
> *وبلاش بدل ما اخدهم كلهم:nunu0000::nunu0000:*​




*خديهم كلهم مش خساره فيكي
وحسابي معاكي بعدين*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 سبتمبر 2010)

ارووجة قال:


> هوا مافيش نص تاني بس هختارc
> شكرا عالسؤال




*شكرا أرووجه ع مرورك

نورتيني*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 سبتمبر 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *i love you
> ميرسى يا كوكو​*




*ميرسي ع مرورك بووني

وربنا يباركك*​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (20 سبتمبر 2010)

i love you & i miss you
انا كمان هختار اتنين
مرسي للسؤال مايكل​


----------



## tasoni queena (20 سبتمبر 2010)

i want you

شكرا مايكل للسؤال

ومستنين باقى سلسلة المطاعم​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 سبتمبر 2010)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> i love you & i miss you
> انا كمان هختار اتنين
> مرسي للسؤال مايكل​



*
شكرا الملكه ع مرورك

نورتيني*​


----------



## روزي86 (20 سبتمبر 2010)

هختار

love

تسلم ايدك يا ميكي


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 سبتمبر 2010)

love 

شكرا ليك يا مايكل 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## ميرنا (20 سبتمبر 2010)

طاب لا لازم يكون فى حرية والواحد يختار كلهم مثلا او حاجة زى دى

عموما اخترت حاجة مش هقولك عليهاااا دايما بدخل اجاوب لازم نعمل اختلاف


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 سبتمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> i want you
> 
> شكرا مايكل للسؤال
> 
> ومستنين باقى سلسلة المطاعم​



*سلسله المطاعم شكلها هتقفل قريب
شكرا كووينا ع مرورك
نورتيني*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هختار
> 
> love
> 
> تسلم ايدك يا ميكي




*شكرا روزي ع مرورك

وربنا يباركك*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 سبتمبر 2010)

kokoman قال:


> love
> 
> شكرا ليك يا مايكل
> ربنا يباركك​





*شكرا كوكو ع مرورك

وربنا يباركك*​


----------



## tasoni queena (20 سبتمبر 2010)

> *سلسله المطاعم شكلها هتقفل قريب
> شكرا كووينا ع مرورك
> نورتيني*​



ههههههههه ليه ؟؟

الصور خلصت ولا ايه

لا متبطلش​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 سبتمبر 2010)

apsoti قال:


> طاب لا لازم يكون فى حرية والواحد يختار كلهم مثلا او حاجة زى دى
> 
> عموما اخترت حاجة مش هقولك عليهاااا دايما بدخل اجاوب لازم نعمل اختلاف




*شكرا ميرنا ع مرورك

نورتيني*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 سبتمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههه ليه ؟؟
> 
> الصور خلصت ولا ايه
> 
> لا متبطلش​




*لا الصور كتيره هو في اكتر من الصور

هتتقفل لاسباب سياسيه :thnk0001:*​


----------



## Rosetta (20 سبتمبر 2010)

b, c, d, e

انا اختررررررررررررت  و انا طماعة قوي هاهاهاهاها

مرررررررسي مايكل


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 سبتمبر 2010)

Red Rose88 قال:


> b, c, d, e
> 
> انا اختررررررررررررت  و انا طماعة قوي هاهاهاهاها
> 
> مرررررررسي مايكل




*انا كاتب كل واحد يختار حاجه واحده
عشانك انتي بذات يا رزه
عرفك طماعه ع طول يابت :act23:*​


----------



## ميرنا (20 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *شكرا ميرنا ع مرورك*​
> 
> *نورتيني*​


  ايه الوداعه دى :nunu0000:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 سبتمبر 2010)

Apsoti قال:


> ايه الوداعه دى :nunu0000:




*اهو تغيير برضه زيك :t30:
وبعدين الواحد تعبان مش قادر اناكف حد*​


----------



## ميرنا (20 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *اهو تغيير برضه زيك :t30:*
> 
> *وبعدين الواحد تعبان مش قادر اناكف حد*​


 
ام سوسة يا واد يا كوكو
لا الف سلامة انشاله اى حد تانى


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 سبتمبر 2010)

apsoti قال:


> ام سوسة يا واد يا كوكو
> لا الف سلامة انشاله اى حد تانى




*ههههههههههه
كله بدعواتكم عليا
حد تاني مين يابت*​


----------



## mero_engel (20 سبتمبر 2010)

لما نبقي نفكر في النص نبقي نجبله الكماله 
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## ميرنا (20 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *ههههههههههه*
> *كله بدعواتكم عليا*
> 
> *حد تاني مين يابت*​


لا يا كوكو برضو تقول كدا على الناس اللى بيحبوك لا ملكش حق اخس عليك 

 مش هكون انا اكيد اى حد :ura1:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 سبتمبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> لما نبقي نفكر في النص نبقي نجبله الكماله
> هههههههههههههههه




*هههههههههههههههههه
سووسه يابت يا ميروو
ربنا يبعت يختي
طب ماتختاري الكماله عقبال لما ييجي
يمكن يطوول ولا حاجه*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 سبتمبر 2010)

apsoti قال:


> لا يا كوكو برضو تقول كدا على الناس اللى بيحبوك لا ملكش حق اخس عليك
> 
> مش هكون انا اكيد اى حد :ura1:




*بذمتك مين السووسه دلوقتي
هدي النفوس يابت هدي*​


----------



## ميرنا (20 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *بذمتك مين السووسه دلوقتي*
> 
> *هدي النفوس يابت هدي*​


 من ضمن هوايتى اللى افتقدتها جدا :66:


----------



## tasoni queena (20 سبتمبر 2010)

> *لا الصور كتيره هو في اكتر من الصور
> 
> هتتقفل لاسباب سياسيه :thnk0001:*




اسباب سياسية

الموضوع كبر اوووى ههههههههههه​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 سبتمبر 2010)

Apsoti قال:


> من ضمن هوايتى اللى افتقدتها جدا :66:




*هوايه ايه بالظبط يابت
سووسه ولا تهدي النفوس :a63:*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 سبتمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> اسباب سياسية
> 
> الموضوع كبر اوووى ههههههههههه​




*انتي متعرفيش ولا ايه

ده بقي موضوع دولي*​


----------



## tasoni queena (20 سبتمبر 2010)

> *انتي متعرفيش ولا ايه
> 
> ده بقي موضوع دولي*




محدش قالى

ده انت بقيت مشهور اوى

على رأى منى زكى ههههههههه​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 سبتمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> محدش قالى
> 
> ده انت بقيت مشهور اوى
> 
> على رأى منى زكى ههههههههه​




*اديني قلتلك وعرفتك
يارب يطمر
معلومه ببلاش اهوه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *خديهم كلهم مش خساره فيكي
> وحسابي معاكي بعدين*​


*هييييييييييييييييييييييييه اخدتهم كلهم:ura1:*
*ميرسي ربنا يخليك*
*كلك بق ولا هتعرف تعمل حاجة:smile02*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 سبتمبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *عمو عمو انا هختار اتنين*
> *i love u \ miss u*​



*يا جاااااااااامد يا جااااااااامد:t25:
ومن ورايا كمان يا ست روكا 
ليه قرطاس لب انا :smil6:
ههههههههه
وانا هختار زي البت روكا كده
ولا عندك اعتراض ياكوكو :nunu0000:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 سبتمبر 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *يا جاااااااااامد يا جااااااااامد:t25:
> ومن ورايا كمان يا ست روكا
> ليه قرطاس لب انا :smil6:
> ههههههههه
> ...


*طول عمرك قرطاس لب ابيض:smile02*
*يا ابيض انت * 
*ياربي ع التقليد بتاع الناس:nunu0000:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 سبتمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *هييييييييييييييييييييييييه اخدتهم كلهم:ura1:*
> *ميرسي ربنا يخليك*
> *كلك بق ولا هتعرف تعمل حاجة:smile02*​




*بقي كده يا رووكا
ده اخره اللي يعمل خير
حسابي معاكي كبير يابت*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 سبتمبر 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> *يا جاااااااااامد يا جااااااااامد:t25:
> ومن ورايا كمان يا ست روكا
> ليه قرطاس لب انا :smil6:
> ههههههههه
> ...




*
شكرا مرمر ع مرورك

وربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *بقي كده يا رووكا
> ده اخره اللي يعمل خير
> حسابي معاكي كبير يابت*​


*هههههههههههه:smile02*
*وبراحتي برضه:ura1:*
*لما نشوف حسابك ده:nunu0000:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 سبتمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههه:smile02*
> *وبراحتي برضه:ura1:*
> *لما نشوف حسابك ده:nunu0000:*​




*حساااااااابي تقيييييييييل قووووي*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 سبتمبر 2010)

انا اخترت واحدة من برا اللستة دى ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *حساااااااابي تقيييييييييل قووووي*​


*وانا مستعدة:t30:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 سبتمبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> انا اخترت واحدة من برا اللستة دى ​




*اللي هي ؟*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 سبتمبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *وانا مستعدة:t30:*​




*اوووك :smil8:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *اوووك :smil8:*​


*براااااااااااااااااااااااحتي:t30:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *اللي هي ؟*​



وانت ايش حشحرك انت :t30:​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 سبتمبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *براااااااااااااااااااااااحتي:t30:*​




:smil8: :smil8:​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 سبتمبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> وانت ايش حشحرك انت :t30:​




*كوووووووووبه يابت
خلاص مش اشوف وشك هنا تاني
اطلعي بره يابت :t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> :smil8: :smil8:​


*leasantrleasantrleasantrleasantrleasantr*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 سبتمبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *leasantrleasantrleasantrleasantrleasantr*​




*هش يابت بره :act23:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *هش يابت بره :act23:*​


*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا:t30:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 سبتمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا:t30:*​




*رخمه يابت*​


----------



## back_2_zero (22 سبتمبر 2010)

مش ححل السؤال دا رخامة بقة 
بس لو كان فية I want 2 kill u 
كنت حاخدها 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *رخمه يابت*​


*مش اكتر منك:a63:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 سبتمبر 2010)

back_2_zero قال:


> مش ححل السؤال دا رخامة بقة
> بس لو كان فية i want 2 kill u
> كنت حاخدها
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​



*شكرا باك ع مرورك

وربنا يباركك*​


+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *مش اكتر منك:a63:*​



*شكرا رووكا ع مرورك
*​


----------



## zama (25 سبتمبر 2010)

love .. 

thanks ..


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا زاما ع مرورك​*


----------



## النهيسى (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*I Love You

شكرا جدا ليكم يا غالى*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكرا استاذي ع مرورك

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## نغم (18 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسى اقول كل الكلمات مع ضربة كف على خد شخص


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*ايه الشر ده كله يا نغم
طول عمرك طيبه وهاديه
شكرا ع مرورك​*


----------



## magedrn (19 نوفمبر 2010)

انا هاقوله i love u /i lust u وهو جملة واحدة مش ينفع تتقص


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*ميرسي ياحبي ع مرورك

نورتني​*


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*انا هطمع بقى*
*وانت مالك اصلا هو موضوعك ده يعني!!*
*ايه الرخامة ديه:closedeye*​ 
*هختار*
*i love you، and i miss you، and i want you، and i like you*


*ميرسي يا مااااايكل *​


----------



## نغم (20 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *ايه الشر ده كله يا نغم​*
> *طول عمرك طيبه وهاديه*
> 
> *شكرا ع مرورك*​


 طيب هشيل ضربة الكف وهبقى اختيار كل الكلمات عشان انا اليوم بمزاج يعنى يعنى 
ها بعدنى شريرة ؟؟


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 نوفمبر 2010)

++ كاترين ++ قال:


> *انا هطمع بقى*
> *وانت مالك اصلا هو موضوعك ده يعني!!*
> *ايه الرخامة ديه:closedeye*​
> *هختار*
> ...




*ربنا ع الظالم والمفتري :t26:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 نوفمبر 2010)

نغم قال:


> طيب هشيل ضربة الكف وهبقى اختيار كل الكلمات عشان انا اليوم بمزاج يعنى يعنى
> ها بعدنى شريرة ؟؟




*ان كده كده ماشي
ربنا يروق مزاجك ويفرح قلبك دايما
خلاص نغم طيبه وملاك ​*


----------

